# Canned Coconut Milk - Can it be reduced?



## scott123 (Feb 22, 2004)

The brand of coconut milk that I have available to me is not quite thick enough for my needs. Also, I usually don't get a can where the milk on top is thicker than the milk on the bottom.  Is there a way of reducing coconut milk down without having it curdle?


----------



## ironchef (Feb 22, 2004)

add arrowroot to it, that will thicken it up


----------



## billhoo (Feb 27, 2004)

*Concentrated coconut milk*

I learned this trick from my cousin when I visited his resort and restaurants in Jamaica.

I've learned Jamaican cooking from my parents who use coconut milk in various recipes.  they made their coconut milk from scratch.

When I went to visit the kitchen at my cousins restaurant, I found the cooks used - POWDERED COCONUT MILK!!!

Previous to that I did not know such a thing existed.  I have since found it at asian groceries where it comes in cocoa-sized packets that sell for about 75 cents.

I find this helps in creating flavorful beans and rice, or curries without overdoing the liquid and making everything mushy.

-Bill


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 28, 2004)

I never heard of that either bill - thanks for the tip - I love coconut milk in my curry - and cilantro....and sweet potatoes......and pineapple......I think I'm in a curry mood!!!


----------



## scott123 (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks, those are helpful suggestions.

Bill, since you are used to the flavor of homemade coconut milk, how is the taste of the dry stuff when reconstituted?  I have seen the dry stuff on the shelves but was a little wary, thinking it might be overprocessed/have extra garbage in it.


----------

